# Motorhome kit for France??



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all - can anyone suggest what basic kit I might need motorhoming in France? I have an adaptor for the electric hook-up - is there anything I need to connect to LPG in France?
I have also headlight beam adjustors.
Oh yes - and AA cover and a good dictionary in case of distastor!
Anything else???
Thank you.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check VERY CAREFULLY that your AA cover does actually cover your vehicle.

If its over 3500Kg its odds on you will NOT be covered !!! 

Many people have discovered this fact whilst sitting at the roadside    !!!

If you are using re-fillable gas (fixed tank or Gaslow etc) you will need an adaptor. If using exchange cylinders you will need a French bottle and regulator.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Doesie,... and you also need to make sure you have everything on board to comply with French law e.g. warning triangle, first aid kit, fire extinguisher, reflective vests, spare bulbs etc. Others will tell you if I've missed anything.
Also read the forum entries on reverse polarity. Some say protect yourself others say don't bother. I prefer to equip myself to address it.
Have fun!

Bill


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

You will also need a replacement bulb kit, warning triangle and a reflective vest/jacket for every person travelling in the motorhome which must be worn before you vacate the vehicle in an emergency.

Rgds Paul


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A few things we've taken - 
Torch, matches, travel plug adaptor, socket tester plug, European Health Insurance Card, Travel ins, variety of water tap connectors, reverse polarity plug, mobile phone roaming facility - and don't forget the kitchen sink!

This was us on our last trip abroad.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You might find this useful:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65106-check-lists.html

G


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

A tomtom

lots of maps..

and a spirit of adventure 

have a great time 

barry


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Note you say you have an adaptor for electric.

Would comment as follows as don't know what that covers.

As has already been said by others there is the question of Polarity. We have a Polarity tester which is inexpensive and shows you whether the polarity is reversed.

Sites on the continent are using the Continental plug as well as those we are used to within the UK (the Blue Plug). We have found reverse polarity on both types so if you want to cover this eventuallity then I suggest the following.

For UK type Blue plug site sockets.
Make up a short length with Blue plugs at both ends with the Live and neutral reversed. If the polarity is reversed you can plug this short length in at the site socket before your main cable to correct the polarity.

For Continental plug site sockets
Make a short length with a Continental Plug on one end and a blue socket on the other to fit the site socket end of your main cable.Some continental sockets have 2 holes for the live and neutral and a pin to fit in the attaching plug to provide the earth. Some continental plugs don't have the earth pin but contact strips on each side of the plug . Therefore buy a continental plug with a hole for the earth as well as the contact strips for the short length. You can now connect to either continental socket type with this length before your main cable and the other blue plug reverser at the other end if there is an earth pin or just turn the plug 180 degrees if there is no pin if you need to reverse the polarity.

Regards

Doug


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A "Reversed Polarity" tester is a good investment - not only to test the polarity which may or may not be important, depending on your views, but much more importantly - it also shows if there is a functioning earth.

I have come across quite a few hook ups that have a faulty/no earth - not only in France but also on a couple of UK CSs.

I have much respect for electricity. 8O


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Blimey!
Thank you grizzly for the check list - 5 pages to print out! - but very helpful.
One query though - I did buy a carbon monoxide tester - but it has to be sited 5 m from any appliance to avoid constant eroneous alarms - but my motorhome isn't big enough to allow for this. Are ther specific devices for motorhomes that don't require this? 

And thank you KeithChesterfield for the lovely piccie - I have a similar one somewhere of our 60's Landrover with a Victorian cast iron bath on the top (amongst other things): I recall customs waiving us through with a glazed "I'm not checking that look" expression on their faces.

I have my work cut out getting all the kit together + getting some understanding of the whole reverse polarity/Earthing issue - which seems pretty important !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

doesie said:


> One query though - I did buy a carbon monoxide tester - but it has to be sited 5 m from any appliance to avoid constant eroneous alarms -


Nobody told the folks who built our van. 8O :roll:

Our CO detector is almost directly above the heater - which is just where I would want it anyway, to detect the warm (therefore rising) CO if there is any.

No false alarms so far in eighteen months.

Your avatar panel doesn't show what van you have. If it's a fairly recent continental one you can forget about reverse polarity (a misnomer incidentally) because you will be fully protected.

If you are concerned you will need to learn about it and make your own decision. No-one else can decide for you on matters of safety - real or otherwise. :wink:

Many members don't bother at all, and I follow the advice of a highly qualified electrician neighbour, and fellow motorhomer. He never bothers to test the polarity, but he does check for a functioning earth connection - as Tony has already mentioned.

Have a browse in this forum. There's a load of useful stuff in there, and all from the personal experience of our members. (see picture for directions.)

Hope this helps

Dave

P.S. And stop worrying! 8O Motorhoming in France is a whole lot easier than here at home. Just a few different regulations to be aware of.


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

HHmmmm - its actually hubby worrying about me and the kids rather than me doing the worrying!  poor thing has to stay behind and work....

so, the fact that my carb mon detector is screaming at me as soon as I put int he battery (and after I reset it) could actually mean we have a carb mon problem! brill!

The van is a Compass Drifter 1996 - have had quite a few probs with it from a not so scrupulous dealer (long story) and thought I'd now got it all functioning correctly.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you wear glasses you should take a spare pair (this I believe is the law in Portugal and Spain, not sure about France).
Vehicle documents.
If France is new to you, check up on the signs, particularly the right of way signs. 
In France you give way to the right! (In theory) or the left on a roundabout. :roll: 
On occasions a minor road from your right may have right of way. This is indicated by a yellow square on a white background with a black line through it. Rumour has it that if a Frenchman wants his car body mending, they will drive out without a pause into oncoming insured travellers for your insurance to pay their bills :twisted: . The opposite sign is the same square with no line through it which is much more common meaning you are on the priority road.
"Bouchon" is a bad word to see on motorway signs if you want to get anywhere quickly.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

doesie said:


> so, the fact that my carb mon detector is screaming at me as soon as I put int he battery (and after I reset it) could actually mean we have a carb mon problem! brill!


Take the detector outside and leave it for a while, then put in the battery.

You may have a CO *detector *problem. They can be over-sensitive. Our first one was and I had to get it changed. No problem at all since then.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

That could mean its not working Dave :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> That could mean its not working Dave :lol: :lol:
> Alan


Yes Alan, but if Dosie's detector screams at her outside it's either bust or she has lethal halitosis!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

doesie said:


> Blimey!
> 
> One query though - I did buy a carbon monoxide tester - but it has to be sited 5 m from any appliance to avoid constant eroneous alarms - but my motorhome isn't big enough to allow for this. Are ther specific devices for motorhomes that don't require this?
> 
> )


I don't think there are caravan or motohome specific ones. We have ours at head height, above the locker with the water heater in it and close to the gas cooker. We've not had it go off in normal use - it has gone off halfway through the St Gotthard tunnel however.

I test it regularly when we're in the van - it has a button to do so- and take the batteries out when we are not using the van.

Don't be tempted to go for the ones that reckon they can detect anaesthetic gas as well as carbon monoxide. Since no-one has caught anyone attempting to gas people in their van the manufacturers can't possibly know what gases to set the alarm to detect- ie they are expensive and a waste of money.

If yours is going off when there is nothing running in the van - heating, cooking etc and the van is well ventilated then I'd take it back and ask for a new one.

G


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again everyone.
So, I need to:
test the damn thing outside and risk alarming the neighbours
get a good dentist :lol:
keep the windows open :roll: 

get some work done today before I can't afford to go anywhere!!!


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd just take a corkscrew


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

sander4709 - I'd just take a corkscrew 

You don't even need one of those with a 5 litre carton - think long Summer days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This has the makings of a good Gas or Reverse Polarity thread! 

Anyway forget all that stuff about bulbs, jackets and the like (well dont really)

Gey yourself on the campsite database on here or for the "Daddy" of places to stay (mostly for free) in France go here. www.campingcar-infos.com. Use google translate or bing translate if you cant speak French.

Oh, and dont forget to drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

everything everyone else said plus british cartridge type fuses for your british plugs for kettle etc


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Cork screw already in situ!

PS Hubby reckons reverse polarity not worth worrying about....long explanation followed but I nodded of.......

Thanks again all, feeling excited now


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

doesie said:


> PS Hubby reckons reverse polarity not worth worrying about.


Unless, of course, any of your electrical gadgets - or your van itself- develops an electrical fault. Then it could prove fatal.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> doesie said:
> 
> 
> > PS Hubby reckons reverse polarity not worth worrying about.
> ...


Here we go!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > doesie said:
> ...


I don't intend to argue the point; I assume doesie's husband has done his homework and is happy with what he has read or understood on the topic. I don't know what type of van she has; ours is a UK one and single switched so we are aware that electrical faults could be dangerous if we don't reverse polarity. She might have a double switched van.

They are new to the forum so will not have read previous thread. If we simply assume everyone has been there before as far a new subject matter on the forum is concerned then we might as well close it down as far as it being a source of information is concerned.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Barryd said:-
Oh, and dont forget to drive on the wrong side of the road.
I think he meant the right side of the road!
From Dover.... go south! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly said:
> ...


My appologies, just trying to have a joke. Take no notice of me!


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Motorhome kit for France?*

Now, clearly I have touched a nerve (or should that be a live wire?). Yes, hubby did homework, and assures me has v good understanding of AC current and earthing (didn't realise we are the only Euro country that earths stuff)...I will ask him to share his understanding when he has a moment.
My van is a Compass Drifter 1996 if that helps any and I can't tell you if it is "single switched" or not. I know it has a fuse box v similar to the one on my house (although that prob doesn't help you).
Before any explodes or ignites, my view is quite simple - for the cost of a kit on e-bay, me and the kids can feel safe and I needn't get worried about what I might have done after the event .
Seems sensible to me, only a few quid relative to the cost of all the stuff I had to do AFTER the disreputable dealer did his so-called "habitation check" (a long story ....).

All good from here  everything working right now, the sun is out and the bank holiday is looming (again!) .

Thanks everyone, very helpful.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't forget your fluorescent vests have to be accessible, i.e. in a door pocket or on the back of your seat and one for each passenger. French police can be awkward if they are tucked in a cupboard and you have to go searching for them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Doesie, it is great to have a chance to find out things - that is one of the strengths of MHF as far as I am concerned.

The selection of material you have been given is sound - we do use a polarity checker and reverse polarity switching cable - and I am NOT trying to provoke an argument about it's benefit or not. Peace of mind helps me to sleep more comfortably at night and, in my opinion is well worth the <£20 it cost us........

The point has been made about needing fluorescent vests accessible before exit from the vehicle - this is a legal requirement.

A warning triangle is also required and MUST be used except on autoroutes, if you visit Spain then TWO are required. A spare bulb kit is essential - you might be able to find a basic one for your base chassis and then supplement if needed since MH often have more bulbs than vans.

You must take the insurance certificate, the vehicle registration document and current MoT certificate with you. While driving you should have your driving licence and passport with you and, if you need glasses for correct vision must have a spare pair with you. If you wear contact lenses you should still have spares, or glasses, with you.

A spare set of keys is also advisable (we were stranded on a ferry for 3 hours since someone had lost the keys for a brand new Range Rover parked on the exit ramp............ (it required a crane to move it out of the way eventually and must have cost a fortune as they still could not get into it..........)

Hope these thoughts are of use; enjoy your stay - we do and will be moving to France at the end of July......

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Doesie,
Contrary to popular belief there are shops in France and the locals are generally friendly. 

Just keep your documentation handy and go enjoy the open road.

Ray.


----------



## doesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks once again. I know France quite well (spent my student grant on a house there back in the 80's - not sure I should admit to that!) speak the language and yes, know there are shops. but I also know how hard it can be to buy certain items (I recall spending several trips over a 3 year period trying to buy a fridge in Brittany and never did work out where everyone else got theirs from! took one from UK in the end...) - and I never really took much notice of what you are supposed to carry in your can or van, in spite of breaking down several times in rough old cars. Once you have kids with you, it focusses the brain a little.
So, thanks again everyone for your contributions.


----------

